# Struggling with your Sexual Orientation



## kamunt (Mar 3, 2009)

Go here now: http://forums.furaffinity.net/showthread.php?p=894679#post894679 Sorry, I would've seen it earlier if I didn't try making this thread at 4 A.M. Apparently I can close my own threads now, so I guess I'll do that...


----------



## Chanticleer (Mar 3, 2009)

Being an Ayn Rand and John Steinbeck fan, it would probably be best if I didn't read this one (just as a matter of personal taste).

Also, you might want to post this in the critique thread: http://forums.furaffinity.net/showthread.php?t=14238


----------



## kamunt (Mar 3, 2009)

Ah, I will do that! Thank you. Heh, that's what I get for posting at 4 in the morning. EDIT: Also no worries on your taste, I take no offense. :3


----------

